# The Best Rifle Ever Made



## MuscleWhitefish

The Mosin Nagant.

As Urban Dictionary Defines the Rifle "The Mosin-nagant is an old school bolt action rifle from Russia. Originally designed by a drunk Russian engineer and an even more drunk Belgian gunsmith, who drew up blueprints on napkins in the back of a pub somewhere in Siberia in a vodka-induced stupor. The Mosin-nagant fires the 7.62x54r cartridge, which can kill a polar bear at a thousand yards and keep going right through the tree he was standing in front of. The Mosin-nagant was used by the Russians in both world wars, so it's killed more Germans than collisions on the autobahn and under-cooked sauerkraut combined. Surplus Mosins can be found at gunshops in the States for like a hundred bucks on sale, and ammo is cheap surplus, so this is what real men shoot who don't want to drop $1299.99 on an AR-15 which fires a .22 round and that's made out of recycled milk jugs and Legos. Many of them come with a bayonet that's roughly the size of the sword William Wallace used in Braveheart. In the absence of gun oil, you can clean a Mosin by pissing down the barrel and wiping the bolt off with a dirty rag that you found on the floor in a Grease Monkey. Try that with a rifle that was designed less than 50 years ago. "

See the attached picture for a comparision between the AK-47 AR-15 and the legendary Mosin Nagant.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Now that was funny. I have a couple of Mosins and while I love them I hardly consider them the best rifle ever made. I did get a chuckle out of the hyperbole though. And now they cost considerably more than $100


----------



## bossloader

I also own a couple they are pretty good and a lot of fun to shot


----------



## LostLouisianian

Mine are the carbine short barreled models. Throw out a 6 foot flame with the milsurp ammo...


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Who needs bear spray when you have a bayonet?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Who needs a sissy 1-3 lb trigger, when you can have a muscular 12-15 lb trigger?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

I bought one last weekend and I may have committed a sin. 

I ordered a Boyd's Zombie Green Stock, in case Nazi Zombies arise. 

I ordered a scope mount kit, in case said zombies are also snipers.


----------



## LostLouisianian

I am really fighting the temptation to get the Archangel stock with the 10 round mag for one of mine


----------



## Bax*

I will have to agree to disagree.

Although the Mosin Nagant is clearly a blue whale killing machine, I believe the HiPoint is the masterpiece all men should own.

In reading several firearm blogs, several very positive reviews pop up regularly regarding their quality and reliability:



Norm Bate said:


> I love this gun. My hands don't get tired from squeezing for extended periods of time like I am accustomed to. Very effective.





Rick Ramirez said:


> Gets the job done quick





Brick Tamland said:


> I think I ate your chocolate squirrel.


So as you can see by these profound quotes, a HiPoint is the only option.


----------



## Bax*

Ignore my post above, those were all reviews of a staple gun on the Sears website.

My bad


----------



## LostLouisianian

The first time I took my 1942 M38 out to Lee Kay, I shot about a dozen rounds and looked up....everyone was staring at me in shock.....some 80+ year old guy walked over and said....what the hell is that you're shooting!!!! I asked why he wanted to know...said he had never seen a gun shoot out a 6 foot flame and had to get one...I almost fell down off my seat laughing then I explained to him it was a 1942 Mosin M38 used by tank crews in WWII on the German front....his grandson was drooling over the gun too...LOL


----------



## Loke

A friend of mine bought one with a bent barrel. cut it down to 21 inches and installed an AK style brake. We called it a fire breathing dragon.


----------



## Fishrmn

When was the last time you saw a Polar Bear standing in front of a tree?
:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## longbow

Fishrmn said:


> When was the last time you saw a Polar Bear standing in front of a tree?
> :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


Hoggle Zoo. It was behind a plastic palm tree. :mrgreen:


----------



## Springville Shooter

Never owned or shot a 'moist nugget'. Fun to say though.-----SS


----------



## Mavis13

Personally I'd advise agents pissing down the barrel of any firearm.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Springville Shooter said:


> Never owned or shot a 'moist nugget'. Fun to say though.-----SS


Seriously....you've never shot a Russian Flame Thrower? Man you don't know what you're missing. One of the funnest guns to shoot ever, seriously. Almost bought another Mosin carbine last week but the bids got up too high and I passed.


----------

